
Teams will use important links more effectively - CihanGeyik
https://usekangaroo.com/
======
CihanGeyik
-Click Kangaroo Chrome Extension, add your notes and write your teammate's username, then send.

-When you discover an awesome article, tool, or something useful on the web, add a note, then save link to the collections in one-click

-Follow your teammate's added links, search any links on the Kangaroo Chrome extension and discuss with the team.

Kangaroo provides many advantages for teams.

